# JD 1530 hyd issue's



## Hyddaniel (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm new here so excuse the lack of knowledge I worked on cranes offshore for yrs but their not tractors lol i have a buddy wanting me to go ck a 1530 that he replaced all hyd oil and filters on but has nothing but a slightly sponggy bucket opp. now says he thinks pump was going out before hand just btrying to get a lil info before i go out their thanks in advance


----------

